# Any botting getting any nice hits yet?



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

I was just wondering if the bass are hittin anywhere? Im heading out to madison lake this w/e. I didnt have any luck at deer creek, however i was on the shore


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know if they are hitting or not, but I have caught tons of huge bass in my castnet this year throwing for shad..The bass of course were released unharmed.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

The big bass were hitting good last week as they were moving shallow. I was fishing a couple of private ponds here in southern Ohio around Athens and had my best best largemouth record broken. In a week of fishing 2 ponds, I caught a 7# largemouth (new pb), 4# 10 ounce largemouth, and 4# 13 ounce largemouth. All fish were caught next to bank on 6 inch Bass Pro lizard (green and red) and promptly returned. All looked to be big females. 
DNM, I would suggest hitting any small bodies of water that is public or private. Just drive around or look at county map where some ponds might be shown. Then just stop and ask at house nearby.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I also caught my PB last saturday at a private pond in Columbiana County
21'' female full of eggs. I guessed it to be 5.5lbs-6lbs


----------

